# Post your BEST 3 of January 2021!



## gk fotografie (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of January 2021!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Original katomi (Feb 1, 2021)

I wanted to play with studio set up
Here are my best three from a first time attempt at studio set up
It was. It until I posted here that I noticed the catch light in the toys eyes.
For me this was a good learning curve, maybe I will try with people later....people/models .....my nemesis


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 2, 2021)

.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2021)

Didn’t realize until I checked for this that I took hardly any photos in January- until 1/31!  So here are my favorites from that one shoot and one from my iPhone on a recent happy occasion being celebrated.  




Frozen soap bubbles January 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Frozen soap bubbles January 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Rickbb (Feb 2, 2021)

Crap, this thread made me realize I've only taken 3 photos the whole month of Jan. And all on my phone, geeze life sure gets in the way of stuff. 

The youngest grandchild, the happiest baby ever, really.


 
It really does snow in the Carolina's, sort of anyway, that here today and gone tomorrow kind of snow.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 5, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 203161
> 
> View attachment 203163
> 
> View attachment 203162



Your #2 carries a very good and special atmosphere.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## paigew (Feb 5, 2021)

The highlight of January was the 6 hours of snow we got!! More snow than I have ever experienced (here at home). My kids and I, the whole town, were all in heaven  #texaswinter

1) cactus skeleton 




2) snowy cactus




3) pushing snow off anything and everything


----------



## mjcmt (Feb 10, 2021)

Boredom shots (retired during Covid):



 
Concrete arches



 
Winter weeds




Abandoned factory


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 20, 2021)

Last week to show your BEST 3 of January 2021!


----------

